# Zhukovsky, Moscow Oblast



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from these districts of Moscow


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from these districts of Moscow


Actually it's not a part of Moscow City, it is a small town (107000 hab.) near Moscow:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks good!
Are these appartment towers with brick finishing all brand new? 
And where some older buildings destroyed to make place or is this city just growing?


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Wapper said:


> Looks good!
> Are these appartment towers with brick finishing all brand new?
> And where some older buildings destroyed to make place or is this city just growing?


Unfortunately, I can't answer your question as I don't know that was on a place of this residential district under construction. But it new, you are right.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I like when they use brick instead of prefab concrete on buildings, it ages so much better.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm pleased to see some photos of places like this which are seldomly or being shown for the first time..the city looks progressive and thanks.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice and cool.........lots of construction which is a sign of progress.


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Interesting: coloured shadow


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks like a nice suburban city. Nice place for family-life.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice to see some places which are seldomly seen here.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice and I thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Жуковский», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice old architecture and the city looks pristine in snows.


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

MAKS 2015 (air show) - an International Aviation and Space Show held near Moscow, Russia on Zhukovskiy LII air field.


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------

